# Albany, NY - Senior White F in Bad Shape



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Just saw this on craigslist for Albany NY. 

*abandoned female german shepard needs home (schenectady off rosa rd.)*


Here is your chance to care for an abandoned, neglected dog that was nearly run over by a car. Instead it was rescued, taken to a vet, given shots & prescription medicine & a microchip and is ready for your caring home. She is all white with a lot of missing fur due to a skin infection which is being treated with an antibiotic and shampoo. She is also taking medicine for both Lyme disease and itch relief. 

Shelters don't have the resources to care for her significant needs and would put her to sleep. We cannot care for her much longer due to our time away from home at work. We rescued her on Friday afternoon and I took a day off already this week. 

The vet said she's 9 years old. She shows no aggression to kids, other dogs, or other pets in the five days we've had her. She is friendly to males and females alike. She did pee in the house at least once, but hasn't defecated inside. I've been pretty diligent about getting her out often. She doesn't bark when the phone rings or the door bell sounds. She does whine for a moment when we go to bed at night, but does sleep through the night without waking us up to go out. 

Reply to this ad for more information or pictures. You may also call before 9 PM at 382-1452. 

There is a special corner in Hades reserved for the person who turned this dog loose. It appears she'd been without care for a few weeks. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------

